# Zoneminder install



## Saratoga (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi can someone help me to install zoneminder on freebsd 13


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 21, 2021)

The pkg-message is important on this beast.
Incase you missed it:
`pkg info --pkg-message zoneminder`

It is all you need.

Here is an old doc that is probably obsolete.


			https://www.truenas.com/community/attachments/zoneminder-freebsd-installation-0-01-pdf.12217/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 21, 2021)

Saratoga said:


> Hi can someone help me to install zoneminder on freebsd 13



Yes


----------

